# Picked up a book today



## Feiwen (Sep 4, 2013)

A Little light reading til waters open up  

Sent from my SM-N900V using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## kayaker189 (Feb 20, 2014)

Nice I picked up a smallie book myself. Learned a lot too


----------

